# Will Ferrell,Sacha Baron Cohen teaming up for "Sherlock Holmes" comedy



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It has been reported that Sacha Baron Cohen will be in the role of "Sherlock Holmes" in an upcoming comedy from Columbia Pictures about the fictional English sleuth.Will Ferrell will be playing the role of "Watson"

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/va/20080703/121510679100.html


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> It has been reported that Sacha Baron Cohen will be in the role of "Sherlock Holmes" in an upcoming comedy from Columbia Pictures about the fictional English sleuth.Will Ferrell will be playing the role of "Watson"
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/va/20080703/121510679100.html


and I imagine Basel Rathbone would be beside himself.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Probably will be a waste of celluloid or Mylar and rust.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Probably will be a waste of celluloid or Mylar and rust.


Perhaps we should think of the example of Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure which was followed some time later by The Matrix (Keanu was in both)


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> and I imagine Basel Rathbone would be beside himself.


As would Nigel Bruce.

Yet another stupid Will Ferrell movie. Junior High entertainment.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm 50, and a big fan of Will Ferrell movies. I think he is several steps above the gutter that most comedy films inhabit today.

I'm also a Sherlock Holmes fan. 

However, I cannot see anything worthwhile coming out of this concept, and I doubt that Holmes and Watson are top-of-mind for very many of Ferrell's fans.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Cholly said:


> As would Nigel Bruce.
> 
> Yet another stupid Will Ferrell movie. Junior High entertainment.


Add Sasha Baron Cohen into and its even worse. I never like Will Ferrell.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Not the Sasha Cohen I was thinking of. 

When I first read this I was thinking of this Sasha Cohen


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Indeed. 

I will be certain to miss this one. Mr. Ferrell seems to be in a bit of a rut lately, remaking "Anchorman" over and over.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I will be certain to miss this one. Mr. Ferrell seems to be in a bit of a rut lately, remaking "Anchorman" over and over.


"Anchorman" was the movie that really showed me that he cant carry a movie on his own. I like him as a bit player on Sat Night Live but on his own forget it, Id rather have a tooth drilled with no pain killers.


----------

